# Fresh Transfer cancelled due to risk of OHSS



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

I had 36 eggs retrieved at Liverpool today, waiting for the call tomorrow!

We are very happy however, as there is a 'risk' of OHSS they will freeze any embies and we will go for an FET at some point. Just another wait!   

It really is bittersweet news as I dont have any symptoms but they obviously know what they are doing. Am I wrong to feel so let down and as though it is a waste of a fresh transfer as I feel fine?

Can anyone tell me on what it is decided if you do a medicated or natural FET? 

If this has happened to you how long did you wait?

And if you have any positives of why FET's are good/better than fresh then please share as I really need some positives right now    

Do they wait a few days before freezing to see what quality the embryos are? or is that done after the thaw process? 

I feel like I have come away from the clinic without asking anything and now I feel completely lost


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Hopeful 

Firstly congratulations on your bumper crop   hopefully your fertilisation rates will be good and your golden embie will be amongst them   I wanted to say, I have had OHSS twice and wouldn't recommend if you can avoid   I know that they often do FETs for ladies who are prone to OHSS and that FETs have very good rates so you mustn't feel worried about it. I'm having an FET next time around  

What you need to do now is rest as they have advised, keep your fluids up and take on plenty of protein - milk, chicken, omelettes (with maybe two whole eggs but another 4 or 5 egg whites) and so on. Don't do any heavy lifting as your ovaries are very swollen and it can lead to torsion.

Your clinic will want your symptoms to subside completely before doing the FET as the drugs needed for your FET might exacerbate your symptoms...also if you were to have your FET too soon and your ovaries have not gone down, if you become pregnant, the hcg caused by your pregnancy can bring Ohss on (I had this). So in short it might be next cycle you can have the FET but it might be two or three months depending on how long it takes for the symptoms to subside.

Why not get some questions together and email your clinic? I'm sure they will be happy to answer any concerns you may have.

Look after yourself and good luck whether it's a fresh transfer this time or FET  

Grey xx


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hopeful - sorry I can't really answer your questions, but they wouldn't  have delayed transfer if they didn't have good reason.  Thirty six is a lot of eggs to retrieve and they can probably tell from a scan if ohss is likely.  

On my first cycle i did short protocol with a dose of 75 iui so we transferred over to ivf/icsi and increased dose to 150.  Ended up with 13 follies and 12 eggs, and had two 5 day blasts transferred.  Felt bloated about a week later and put it down to other things but when it didn't clear contacted the clinic.  They scanned and said that the follicles were filling back up with fluid, so I ended up on a drip for the day.  Being on a drip and drinking three litres with them monitoring the fluids that come back out isn't fun - but during the afternoon i was the only one on the ward so had the dvd player to myself! The hormones created by a bfp can make the ohss worse. 


It is always easy to think of things you should have asked after you leave. Why don't you write down your list of questions and phone the clinic and ask to either speak to someone of if you can e-mail the questions too them.    

Good luck.


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Greyhoundgal - we must have been typing the same things at the same time.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

Personally, i think them cancelling is the best thing. On my last cycle, they retrieved 38 eggs from me and i was pretty shocked they still went ahead with a fresh transfer.
Like you, other than feeling a little sore from collection, i felt completely fine but... i knew i was pregnant before i did a test because i bloated out all of a sudden. I was been monitored by my clinic by having regular bloods done as the risk of OHSS was so high. I tested positive at 5dp5dt and by 7dp i was been admitted into hospital with severe bloating, dehydration and difficulty breathing. It was horrible. I was released 2 days later but my bloating got worse... i wish i could show you the picture of me, the day i was released from hospital... i honestly looked 8 months pregnant. Eating was a struggle, as soon as i had food in my stomach, i couldnt breathe properly and could only sleep on my back, practically sat upright.
Yes, i did get a BFP and given the choice id go through it again in a heartbeat if it meant me having this baby... it really wasnt nice. I remember sobbing to my consultant of just how sick i was of feeling so rough.

My symptoms subsided by the time i was 6 weeks, but i was lucky... some women carry on with these symptoms until 10,12 or 13 weeks into their pregnancy.

Your clinic are doing the right thing... to maximise your chances of success, your body needs to be at its best.

Good luck xx


----------



## Crystal Lil (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi Hopeful3429. I also had a fresh cycle cancelled because of the risk of OHSS back in August last year. I have PCOS and I was put on the short protocol on a dose of 225 of the stims injection. My AMH is 56 - I saw an acupuncturist afterwards and she said (though I am aware she's not a doctor) that with such a high AMH, this was way too high a dose of stims to be on.

In any case, I was absolutely gutted. I was warned that the cycle would probably be cancelled when I went for the scan the week before EC. I had planned out all my dates to work out when I would be testing and had been amazed at how quickly and painlessly everything had gone until then. Anyway, OHSS sounds absolutely horrible. Also, with my age (40) I was told it would have been quite dangerous for me & the baby if I had got pregnant, so there was no other option but to wait. I was pretty swollen for a few weeks - my ovaries were the size of oranges or something!

I had to wait for 3 full months before starting the FET cycle. I have to do medicated cycles because I have irregular cycles. And then, there was further delay before actually starting because they couldn't start me until AF arrived (in the end it was induced by provera). THEN Christmas fell right in the middle of everything and the clinic closed down so I was in kind of DR-suspended animation until they opened back up again. I was losing my mind with all the delays. In the end, the FET cycle was cancelled because I didn't respond to the dose of oestrogen (HRT) they had me on and my womb lining didn't thicken enough. I'm just about to start my second FET cycle again tomorrow.

I had NO IDEA that so many things could go wrong/lead to delays. I have been so frustrated and stressed. I try to get the doctors at the clinic to sketch out potential timelines for me so that I can have an idea of what might be happening and try to plan my life a little but - when it comes down to it - they really don't know how you're going to respond to stuff and I would probably be doing myself a big favour to let go of trying to have any kind of control over this process! Easier said than done, though.

I was told that FET cycles have at least the same, if not slightly higher success rates as fresh cycles (though that was little comfort at the time!!!). With so many eggs being collected, you have a great chance of having some really good quality 5 day blastocysts frozen. I think that the technology has improved greatly so that 90% of embryos survive the defrosting process. As far as I understand it, implantation mostly comes down to the quality of the embryo transferred and those high quality embryos that don't implant probably have chromosomal abnormalities - which they can't tell anything about prior to the transfer unless they do genetic testing (which they don't do unless there is some history of genetic conditions). So, it's in the lap of the gods!

By the way (again, little comfort to me - but hopefully to you?) the risk of chromosomal abnormalities increases with maternal age at the time of egg collection. So - if you're under 35 and have good quality 5-day blasts to transfer, your chances of success should be very good.

After my fresh cycle was cancelled, I decided the only thing I could do was to try to enjoy being free of pumping myself full of drugs, enjoy a few glasses of wine and concentrate on looking after myself until the next part of the process. You deserve to spend a bit of time feeling disappointed. It's important to grieve if you need to. This whole thing can be such a torture of waiting and not knowing and having no control. It's a wonder we're not all absolutely round the bend. The disappointment will pass and one day maybe you'll be back on here, feeling differently and trying to give encouragement to someone else in the same situation!

Good luck xxx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks so much for your replies. 

Greyhoundgal, thanks for your advice. I wrote a list of questions this morning ready to email but got a letter in the post this morning for a meeting with our consultant next week - so will take the list with me 

Hope84, I completely agree with you and your experience sounds awful  I obviously wouldnt want to get sick but its just sad to not get to transfer. I dont mnd now though, received the news this morning that we have 25 embryos fertilised!

Crystal, I am sorry to hear of all the delays you have experiened, its really difficult when things suddenly go the other way. Thanks for all the info, its really good to hear positives! I woke up this morning not feeling as bad as I did yesterday. Still swollen and sore but I understand that this delay is the best for me and our embryo. I wouldnt forgive myself if I went ahead with a fresh transfer and it didnt work. DH has suggest that we have a sunny holiday and take the time to get my body back to the standard it was. I am 27 and hoping that somewhere in those 25 embryos is our golden one waiting for us! 

DH brought 26 white roses in this afternoon, one for each embryo and me


----------



## ssltw (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi Hopeful3429, sorry to hear that you're going through this as I know first hand how disappointing it can be. I also had to freeze all in September, after they collected 29 eggs. I was warned throughout treatment that this was a possibility as I have PCOS and AMH level is 90, and even with low doses of meds my ovaries went bananas!
Unlike you I was very unwell for about a week after EC so at the time I was disappointed but understood that there was no way that I could have gone back to the clinic for transfer. When I felt better a few days later the impatience set in though!

We were lucky in that we ended up with 6 good quality blasts to freeze, and in our follow up appointment the consultant was happy for me to start a medicated FET cycle after the next clear cycle. We then started down regging again in November, and had our transfer of our perfect little frostie on 11th December. As you may be able to see from my profile pic and ticker we got our BFP and are now 12 weeks, so there is hope! 

Good luck, I hope that your consultation goes well next week and you get all of the answers that you need


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi SSLTW,  

Oh wow! well done you and congratulations! That gives me so much hope   I really hope that we get a good frostie number this weekend! 

It really was disappointing to have another wait but i heave learned to follow all advice given by our consultant and they havent been wrong yet! 

Thanks again, you brightened up my day!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just wanted to say I love your DH - the roses thing must have gotten him so many brownie points  

Well done on getting so many lovely embabies!

Good luck 

Xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Make sure you drink lots of water
Well done on the number of eggs collected!  

From what I know FET is just as successful as fresh. If your body is able to rest and you are able to get the drugs out of your system then this is better for you

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi ladies,  
lovely to here some of the positives regarding the FET. So ive been on short protocol for ICSI. I have pcos and tonight is my trigger night. Was told on monday to prepare for a freeze all cycle so when it come to today for scan and bloods i would be prepared. So today yep i was told its definitely a freeze all cycle cause i got so many follies and at high risk of ohss. They want my body to be at its best before they do the transfer. I was upset but sort of come round to the idea but i know when ive recovered from EC i will feel upset that tranfer isnt happening next week.   i know i will need provera to start my AF as i did this time to start SP


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi domgirl, I know the feeling   but the way I feel inside now after having so many eggs collected I see that it isn't good to but such a special little embryo in that environment. I wouldn't want to waste that golden egg when I'm not at my best. 

For how long we all wait for this opportunity a few months won't hurt so bad. 

Best of luck to you xxx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks for your kind words hopeful3429


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Hopeful!

I just wanted to share my story as I thought it might help!  I had 32 eggs retrieved in July 2012 (also at Liverpool) and had a freeze all as I had ohss.  I know how disappointing it feels at the time after all the build up but I truly believe that letting my body rest after the egg collection was the reason why I went on to become pregnant with the FET three months later.  Our daughter is now 19 months old and she was definitely worth the wait!

I had to wait for three bleeds following egg collection and had a natural transfer as my cycles were quite regular.

All the best to you! x


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

Hopeful - great news on getting 25 embies.  Fingers crossed you get some good frosties.  Lovely of DH to buy 26 roses.


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Hiya ladies.
Ec went well got 27 eggs. In alot of pain with tummy now though so lots of bed rest for me. Injections are not over for me got to take cetrotide and another injection and a tablet a day for another 5 days.


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Hiya got the call to say 18 out of the 27 were good enough to fertilize and 14 have made it so far and progressing nicely xxx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Well done domgirl! You should be so proud of what you have accomplished so far! Tomorrow is my embryos day 6 so excited for the call. Don't no if it's a good thing they've gone this far or not


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Brown eyed girl, I am welling up reading your post. Thank you so much for sharing, you have given me hope! I will be hearing tomorrow what we have for Freezing, excited, nervous and every emotion in between! Xxxx


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Oct 3, 2011)

You're welcome!  How did it go?  Hope you received good news. x


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Ok so just had the call they have frozen 4 advance blastocyst all grade 5AA they are gonna let the others continue til tomorrow see if they progress xx

Hopefull how did it go hun regarding your call xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Domgirl, that's excellent news , well done you! 

We have 18 blastocysts frozen, all top quality. They left all of them to day 6 and they all made it  To say we were pleased is an understatement!  

How many days were yours?


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

The 4 are 5 days all hatching out. The other 10 they are leaving til tomorrow (day 6) xx when you hoping for transfer hun?  Xx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Ladies had ec friday just gone (20th) it was a freeze all as at risk of ohss. Ive just got my af this evening and was told that when af arrives phone clinic and arrange nurses consultation. What happens now? Xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Domgirl, I have been told that they expect you to wait for 3 monthly cycles to pass to let your hormones come back down to earth and recover. I am expecting to do a natural transfer in April so have already started tracking my ovulation now.  I have my nurses consultation this Thurs where I suspect they will do bloods to monitor hormones


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Hopeful my clinic said on ec day i was looking at april xx good luck for nurses consult thurs xx


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi hopeful3429 and everyone else,

I think a few clinics including Liverpool (plus another clinic that I also attended) were goin by the guide of freezing all if more than 20 eggs are collected.  Years ago this wasn't the case.  A very long time ago I had more than 30 eggs collected in my first IVF cycle.  Two embryos were transferred without question.  The following year a story hit the news about a lady that also had 30 something eggs collected and sadly suddenly died from OHSS.  I think that's probably / could be why the clinics brought in the rules.  I was examined before my embryo transfer of my last cycle to check no fluid was spilling around etc but they only agreed to undertake a transfer for me because I had undergone one before years back with a much higher number collected.  Initially,  after egg collection they immediately told me it would be a freeze all.  We really had to go over my history with them for them to agree to a transfer.  I had no symptoms of OHSS at all in that final cycle, not even when I was pregnant.  The reason they had wanted to undertake a freeze all was purely down to the number of eggs retrieved I think.  

Best of luck everyone with treatment and pregnancies.


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

How many AF's did u have swgirl after ec before et. My clinic told me at ec it would be april which means the AF i just got tonight and one more. Also whats the procedure from now?  I know ive got to phone clinic tomoz to arrange nurses consult as thats whay they told me at ec last fri 20th xx


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

I think they said that after the AF immediately following the transfer,  I would need to have one more full natural AF and then could start the treatment the following month after that one.  In reality though, with review appointments and waiting times etc,  I seem to think I was having around four months in between any cycles minimum.


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

I had the added problem however that whilst I over-responded to the stimulation drugs for producing eggs,  I then under-responded to the drugs to thicken the womb lining for the frozen embryo transfer so I had some FET cycles cancelled just before transfer as my womb lining was not thick enough.  I think it's quite unusual though to under respond to that medication.  I persuaded one clinic to go ahead with the transfer even though the lining wasn't thick enough.  Remember to make requests if you feel it necessary.  The worst they can do is say no.  My request to Liverpool was that they went ahead with the transfer of two blastocysts.  They said absolutely not to two (as HCG rises faster in twin pregnancies and therefore risk of OHSS is greater / condition would be exacerbated) but at least they did agree to transfer one (my lovely little boy).


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Is it just me or is this wait for an FET one of the worst waits so far  

Its so hard because I am back to full health (not that I got OHSS in the first place) and my embies are just waiting for me.

Its so annoying having to wait this long and I've still got to get to the end of April for my AF yet


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

It is hun i totally agree. Im exactly same as you april is transfer got nurses consult again on the 30th march xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Glad someone agrees! I have had my consultation so just got to call on day 1 of my 3rd cycle which isnt due until about 28th April   I just want to get on with it and feel like I'm waiting around for nothing! I have booked a holiday for in between now just to kill some time. 

I was even more disappointed when I spoke in detail to my consultant about the success rates of FET Vs a fresh transfer. I understand the seriousness of OHSS but I think having to wait for 3 cycles is too long, especially when I havent even been ill! xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

The wait is horrible having been through a freeze all but the reason behind it is to get your body as back to normal as it possibly can be after all the drugs in Your system. I hope you get started soon x


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks patbaz, I understand the reasoning behind it but its just hard to accept when I never got ill and feel great. 

I do get it though and am happy that my body is now drug free, it just deosnt make the wait easier does it


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

The waiting is horrible you're in limbo but it will be worth it in the end huni x


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

Yes,  the waiting for all stages of treatment is such a pain.  Best of luck with the transfer when it happens though!


----------



## Hottie (Sep 29, 2009)

Just like you Hopeful, I got 37 eggs on my last iVF. But I felt fine and insisted on a transfer. I was prepared to take the chance. They brought me back in a day to transfer to assess me. The doctors felt everything was looking good. They transferred 2 and one took. Like a PP said remember to make requests as everyone is different.
Wishing you a successful FET.


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Hotty, my clinic wouldn't let me under any circumstances  I have now booked a beach holiday in-between to try and pass some time anyway. I just hate waiting!


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Enjoy your holiday hun something we all need when going through this i think xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sometimes the wait is worth all the pain & disappointment that goes with it   I had a flare-up of tubal fluid on my fresh cycle and I felt so bitter not to get to transfer, I then had a 5 month wait for FET but oh my the joy of finding out I was expecting identical twins at the end of it made all the pain worth while.

Some clouds really do have a silver lining x


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Blondie71,

You brightened up my Monday morning  congratulations on your success!



Blondie71 said:


> Sometimes the wait is worth all the pain & disappointment that goes with it  I had a flare-up of tubal fluid on my fresh cycle and I felt so bitter not to get to transfer, I then had a 5 month wait for FET but oh my the joy of finding out I was expecting identical twins at the end of it made all the pain worth while.
> 
> Some clouds really do have a silver lining x


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I am in a similar position to you; cycle cancelled after EC on 20 Feb, 19 embies, felt fine, went for my check up and OHSS had flared up massively! I was absolutely gutted, then the symptoms kicked in and I felt so awful, sickness, couldn't breathe and had to take a form of dopamine to treat which made me feel constantly spaced out! I know cancelling was for the best but still so so disappointing. The one positive as that we got 12 frosties, 6 2 day and 6 3 day post EC.

Had the bleed after IVF (not a real AF apparently?) and currently waiting for first real AF so that I can call for my day 10 appointment - my clinic have said it's fine to start next cycle, although now I'm doubting whether this is the best thing after other have been told 3 months? Planning to do a natural cycle as mine are 26 days on the dot.. USUALLY.. I've used Clearblue OPKs this month and I haven't ovulated :-( I'm now on day 28 and no sign of AF whatsoever. I'm hoping the IVF hasn't disturbed everything which could make a natural FET cycle impossible?

Ohh the waiting is just a killer and the feeling of never quite knowing whether what you're doing is the right thing!

Lots of love to you all x


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Buddy,

I know exactly what you mean, the wait is just awful. I didnt actually get OHSS but have been told I need to wait 3 cycles to get the drugs out of my system and let my body heal otherwise its not worth doing it.

I got my AF 2 weeks after Egg collection but now waiting for the second its already late. I usually have a 30 day cycle to the dot so it has definitely messed my cycle lengths up unfortunately.

xx



Buddy72 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am in a similar position to you; cycle cancelled after EC on 20 Feb, 19 embies, felt fine, went for my check up and OHSS had flared up massively! I was absolutely gutted, then the symptoms kicked in and I felt so awful, sickness, couldn't breathe and had to take a form of dopamine to treat which made me feel constantly spaced out! I know cancelling was for the best but still so so disappointing. The one positive as that we got 12 frosties, 6 2 day and 6 3 day post EC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh dear. I wonder why they have not advised me to wait 3 months. I don't want to go ahead if I could have had better chances of success with waiting! I don't want to waste my lovely frosties!

You have done exactly the right thing in booking a holiday something to look forward to/take your mind off things is perfect. After my MMC in June last year we booked an sunny break in August and the change of scenery helped me to get back on a bit more of an even keel. 

So frustrating when you have reg cycles and then IVF messes with them. Just hope they go back to normal.

x


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry to say but my AF took three months to show up after my first bout of Ohss   But I think that's no bad thing as in that time, you can look after your health, take your supplements and get ready for your FET  

Good luck

Grey xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Greyhound,

So did you wait 3 months then a further 3 cycles to pass? It is hard especially when I didnt get OHSS what-so-ever. My first AF showed up on time 2 weeks later so I'm hoping this month it might just be out by a few days.

I know some people at my clinic have demanded to go ahead with an FET even though the clinic disagree so it is possible but I wouldnt ever go against what my consultant advises.



Greyhoundgal said:


> Sorry to say but my AF took three months to show up after my first bout of Ohss  But I think that's no bad thing as in that time, you can look after your health, take your supplements and get ready for your FET
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Grey xx


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

It turned into 6 months But that was an accident not because it was required. If you've had a period and you didn't actually have Ohss I would certainly ask your clinic if you can press on with FET 

Good luck

Grey x


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

So im now waiting for af to arrive so i can arrange baseline scan for fet.  Cant believe i will be going on this bleed, im so happy. Xx got all meds ready and waiting. Come on af your already nearly 2 weeks late.


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Fingers crossed for a swift arrival of AF Domgirl! Mine was actually only 4 days late in the end thank goodness, so have baseline scan arranged for this Friday. We're attempting a natural cycle so hoping against hope that I ovulate this month (I didn't last month) and then all ours were frozen on day 2 and 3 post EC so hoping they survive the thaw.. So many fears and unknowns every step of the way but trying to take it one step at a time.. X


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

We just got to keep a positive mind havent we. Can never rely on my af to be on time lol.
Xx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Hiya ladies frozen cycle starts today so pleased things are now moving forward xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi domgirl, best of luck with your cycle. Keep us informed! Xxx


----------



## Gillrawd (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi all. I've been reading through ur posts and thought u may beable to advise me a little.... The day before I had et I was in hospital with bad pains and had blood test and internal scan and was told I cud have ohss but they weren't certain. I decided (stupidly) not to tell clinc and went ahead with 1 tip grade blast and 1 slightly lagging behind. From day 7pt I have been getting shooting pains in my left overy area and slightly nauseas with slight headaches. Pain wen sneezing or coughing etc, but my urine isn't dark and if anything is very pale, I'm really bloated aswel( I know cud just be pesseries). I'm now 10pt with still slight overy pain but also getting af pains now and have just done a test and got bfn. Oh yh forgot to mention I'm having to use my astma inhaler slightly more as seen out of breath more......... Sorry for the long post but don't know if it's all over. Xx


----------



## lolly.pop1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Hopeful
I had a freeze all last month on my first cycle and was quite poorly with OHSS for several weeks after EC. I had the one AF after EC and am now starting my FET (medicated)cycle today (2nd AF since collection). I feel so much better now and following my baseline scan this morning have been told everything is good to go. I would speak to your clinic about your concerns over waiting so long if you feel good and ready to go for it. I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed.

Gill i would definitely get in touch with your clinic and explain whats happened, they say pains can have something to do with the embie implanting which can be a good sign but speaking from experience OHSS is really horrible and needs to be monitored if present - don't want that breathlessness to get to bad, it can be really scary and very dangerous. Call them best bet.

Good Luck to you all, reading the success stories really brightens up your day


----------



## lolly.pop1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Domgirl we are pretty much same cycle time - are you doing medicated?

Good luck


----------



## Gillrawd (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks lollipop but I've just started bleeding this afternoon so looks like it's all over for me. It's not heavy and don't have af pains but have still got sharp pains in my left overy area. I'm really gutted as its the only chance we can really afford. Xx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi lollipop, 
Yes we are i started yesterday after having a scan to see if i could start provera to induce a period,  it was 3 weeks late so went to see what was going on before being given it. As it happens my lining was 3.1/2 mm so very thin, nurse said i might be able to start but would take it to consultant and give me a call in the afternoon. Recieved the call with the go ahead im so thrilled .
Im medicated yes started progynova yesterday 4 tablets in the morning xx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

I have noticed your next scan day is the same as mine, mines 10am.


----------



## lolly.pop1 (Feb 17, 2015)

So sorry to hear this Gill, sending hugs - keep hope until you've been back though, i've believe you can bleed and still be pregnant xxx

Domgirl - glad you didn't have to induce period and all is on track - mines 10.20  fingers crossed all is well and we can get our snow babies back where they belong..was told today if everything is good on the 23rd transfer will be 28th..eeeekkkk so excited. Hoping the medication doesn't effect me as much as the injections did. Cried a river already but sure there will be more to come xxx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Wow that is amazing hun, that must be same for me aswell then hun, god its so exciting but gosh im nervous. Trying to keep an open mind.
I wish we knew it would work xx


----------



## lolly.pop1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Positive thinking hun that's what I'm going for..try and stay as happy and stress free as possible over the next 4 weeks is my plan xxx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Me too, well keep me posted with ur progress hun im on ******** lisa prince if you wanna ever message me xx


----------



## lolly.pop1 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah you too hun..there are alot of lisa prince's lol don't know which one you are ..I'm in Southampton also on ** - Louise Stevens


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Sent u a request hun not sure if its the right you lol, also messaged, might of gone in others xx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Are you at complete hun?


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Transfer booked for this thursday. Excited. But nervous. Xx


----------

